# revoke



## monicaregister (Apr 28, 2018)

if someone who was only a greencard holder was deported to their native bolivia, would fatca still follow them around as though they were still a legal permanent resident of the usa? does anyone know? rsvp


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

When you leave the US you should make a point of surrendering your Green Card, which should render you a former "US person" for tax and FATCA purposes. However, if you have been a permanent resident of the US for an extended period of time, the IRS may still consider you subject to its rules and regulations. Not sure what the time period is - but if you've only had your Green Card for a couple of years, there should be no problem.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

The international criminal mastermind returns!

Upon leaving the US (voluntary or involuntary departure, as the case may be) you fill out an I-407 to relinquish the green card, which ends any tax obligations unless you had stayed longer than 8 years (I believe) at which point you would face various exit-tax consequences, the details of which I do not know.

After leaving the US, with no US birthplace and another citizenship, FATCA would only be a problem if you told the bank that you were a US person, with a valid green card. Otherwise how would they know?


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

A green card holder cay commit a serious enough crime that is grounds for deportation. In this case, the green card is generally revoked.

If the green card is revoked then it is no longer valid and you are no longer a US person for the purposes of FATCA.


----------

